# Transistor se calienta mucho, Esto es normal?



## yukardo (Ene 8, 2009)

Saludos.

Estoy realizando un montaje y utilizo un TIP31C el cual soporto 3A de corriente.

La corriente con la cual trabaja es de 300 mA.

El transistor se calienta mucho lo cual me preocupa.

Mis preguntas son:

¿Esto es normal?

¿Que tanto diminuira la vida util de este dispositivo?

Nota: No quiero usar disipadores de calor por cuestiones de espacio y de economia.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 8, 2009)

Cuanto es mucho? cual es el voltaje de colector que le estas aplicando?

A 80°C puede soportar unos 25W sin discipacion....


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 8, 2009)

Por supuesto que si no usas un disipador este se calentara. Ademas, cual es el voltaje y la corriente de base, y cual es el voltaje de colector?


----------



## marianicos13 (Ene 8, 2009)

pues hombre si pasan 300 mA por coletor es normal que se caliente, otra cosa es que se caliente demasiado........pero bueno puedes optar por hacer un simple calculo de la potencia que disipa, y ver si esta dentro de sus margentes segun he leido en su hoja de caracteristicas 40W a 25º......... claro esto en el peor caso con un buen disipador, asi que yo optaria por calular la potencia total que disipa y si le puedes poner un pequeño disipador el gasto economico no sera demasiado, y alargaras la vida del transistor


----------



## yukardo (Ene 8, 2009)

El voltaje del colector es 12 V y el voltaje de la base es 5 V.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 8, 2009)

Son alrededor de 3 a 4W, y es perfectamente normal que se caliente... no creo que tengas necesidad de un discipador pero verifica que la temperatura no exceda de 70°C con uso constante...


----------



## yukardo (Ene 9, 2009)

Y como se verifica la temperatura?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2009)

yukardo dijo:
			
		

> Y como se verifica la temperatura?



Método de los dos dedos: Si podés sostener el transistor entre dos dedos sin tener la necesidad de soltarlo, entonces la temperatura no es excesiva.

Cuando sentís la necesidad de sacar la mano a los pocos segundos de agarrarlo, hay entre 45 y 50 grados. Si directamente no podés tocarlo, el TR está a 60 grados o más. 
Si te ampolla... andá al médico y comprá un disipador a la vuelta. Y de paso otro transistor, porque probablemente el que tocaste esté tan quemado como vos.

Está claro que hay órganos más sensibles al calor, pero no te recomiendo que los uses para esto  .
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 9, 2009)

Lo tocas con los dedos, si esta caliente pero aguantas tenerlos apoyados un rato largo --> es menos de 70°


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 9, 2009)

Tambien se puede recurrir a la barrera del dolor que se encuentra por los 54ºC. Si lo podes sostener es que la temperatura esta entre el rango de 30- 46 ºC y si no, esta por encima de los 54ºC.

Saludos
73's y DX


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 9, 2009)

O.... si eres metrosexual y no te gusta tener tatuado Motorola o Fairchild en los dedos, tambien puedes usar algun circuito basado en un sensor de temperatura, como el LM35


----------



## yukardo (Ene 9, 2009)

Bueno yo lo toco y no puedo aguanta casi nada. Pero esperaba un metodo mas tecnico no algo asi jajajajaj


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2009)

yukardo dijo:
			
		

> Bueno yo lo toco y no puedo aguanta casi nada. Pero esperaba un metodo mas tecnico no algo asi jajajajaj



Entonces tenés entre alrededor de 55 grados en ese transistor.
Algo más técnico... Termocupla y medidor de temperatura, pero ¿para qué complicar lo fácil?.

Saludos


----------



## Onarwy Guzman (Ago 22, 2022)

Es posible que la falla de un equipo de sonido aiwa zs-500 que se apaga luego de estar en funcionamiento por 30 a 2min. Sean dos transistores uno al lado del otro que noto que caliente mucho? Deben de estar por encima de los 50 queman mucho. Puede que cambiando lo se solucione el problema? Me aficiona la electrónica más sin embargo no he realizado ningún curso. Que me recomiendan? Los cambio y pruebo?


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 22, 2022)

Llévalo a un buen técnico


----------



## Onarwy Guzman (Ago 22, 2022)

Gracias, por tu respuesta. Pero se que debo llevarlo a un buen técnico. Sin embargo, necesito una respuesta. 😅


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 22, 2022)

Respuesta: No lo hagas, Morgan XDXDXD


----------



## sergiot (Ago 22, 2022)

Idem al anterior


----------



## Onarwy Guzman (Ago 22, 2022)

Se supone que ustedes empezaron así no? Igual gracias!


----------



## sergiot (Ago 22, 2022)

Onarwy Guzman dijo:


> Se supone que ustedes empezaron así no? Igual gracias!


Error, empezamos estudiando, leyendo y en paralelo analizando las placas de los equipos que se rompian.
Si pensas que esto es tan facil como cambiar un componente que explotó, estás muy alejado de la realidad, ojala las cosas en electronica fuesen asi de sencillas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 22, 2022)

En una casa, mirando un TV de B/N a lámparas el técnico le dice a la señora "me lo tengo que llevar al taller, tiene una avería complicada y hay que mirarlo allí " y la señora se nos quedó mirando y contestó "yo creía que sería algo fácil, como cambiar una lámpara y como ustedes llevan un aparatito con una aguja que les dice dónde está la avería..." 

Pues no, no hay aparatos que te dicen la avería, los hay que te ayudan, pero ninguno te dice "cambie la R33 que está abierta y de paso repase la soldadura de S500 o mañana volverá a fallar". 
Los estudios, la páctica aplicada a la teoría aprendida, es lo que te da la capacidad de, junto con los aparatos de medida, llegar a encontar la diminuta piececita de unos pocos milímetros que hace que un aparato no encienda, no se vea, suene o se apague intermitentemente.  

Por mucho que hayamos estudiado y por mucha práctica de años en talleres que podamos tener, es imposible que sepamos a qué transistores te refieres y si la temperatura que mencionas es normal o no. La carrera de ingeniería de telecomunicaciones son 5 años y esos señores con su diploma recien impreso, no son capaces de reparar un aparato en el instante, necesitan un tiempo para familiarizase con el funcionamiento de los circuitos que lo componen. Un ingeniero que soluciona averías en complicadas máquinas industriales no es capaz de arreglar la maquinilla eléctrica que utiliza todas las mañanas para afeitarse, bueno en realidad podría pero necesitaría un tiempo para aprender y comprender el funcionamiento de "las tripas" de esa maquina afeitadora.  

Otra cosa sería si la consulta la acompañaras de un esquema o información técnica y de unas imágenes y señalaras en las fotos esos transistores que se calientan excesivamente .... o en los esquemas.
 De paso confirma el modelo, en internet sólo veo el "ZR-500" o "ZL-500"
Saludos.








						AIWA Z-R500 SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download
					

View and Download Aiwa Z-R500 service manual online. CD stereo cassette receiver. Z-R500 receiver pdf manual download. Also for: Z-r524, Z-r525.




					www.manualslib.com


----------



## unmonje (Ago 22, 2022)

Onarwy Guzman dijo:


> Se supone que ustedes empezaron así no? Igual gracias!


No, primero estudiamos , después metimos mano, porque las cosas eran caras, incluso las mas simples.


----------



## albersan (Ago 23, 2022)

Onarwy Guzman dijo:


> Es posible que la falla de un equipo de sonido aiwa zs-500 que se apaga luego de estar en funcionamiento por 30 a 2min. Sean dos transistores uno al lado del otro que noto que caliente mucho? Deben de estar por encima de los 50 queman mucho. Puede que cambiando lo se solucione el problema? Me aficiona la electrónica más sin embargo no he realizado ningún curso. Que me recomiendan? Los cambio y pruebo?


Que tiene que ver el tocino con la velocidad?. Lo mismo es que al ir a tanta velocidad, el tocino se calienta más de 50 grados?.
Antes de nada te recomiendo un curso de polímetro, y después siempre tienes tiempo de cambiar transistores.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 23, 2022)

*Si a volumen 30 en 2 min se calienta es porque:*

El cruce de bias está mal y están conduciendo antes de tiempo.
Porque la etapa de driver debe estar en fuga (con los años pasa).
Si hay una pequeña continua en la salida de ser así esta calentara más los transistores.
Si los transistores de salidas distorsionan antes de calentar es que hay fuga base emisor o los cambiaste y eran genéricos.



*IMPORTANTE* si el transistor se calienta y el disipador no está ni tibio es que la pasta térmica se seco y no propaga. (Suele pasar)

*...*​
*Off-Topic*


Axel31 dijo:


> Respuesta: No lo hagas, Morgan XDXDXD


Te recomiendo que le bajes al *off Topic *no estas obligado a responder


----------

